# Pond management



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

We don't have a special forum for managing ponds, but I would be interested in what others do. I have 3 strip mine ponds on my property and they can be great fishing for bass, crappies, big bluegills and an occasional catfish.

My biggest problem now is keeping the access open. Without giving my age, I was born in the last year to get a free license. I'm in good shape, but just cannot keep up with clearing away weeds and cutting steps into the steep hillsides to the ponds. I know, give permission for help, but I have had very little help. Guys are sure lazy these days. Before I owned land I would have put in an elevator if that's what it took to have permission to good fishing. 

Weeds are also a problem, but I've been working on it.

Anyhow, it's an interesting subject to me.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Where you located at? If I had the time, I would defintiely help you out, but time is a precious commodity that I don't have much of. Funny how the amount of money you have and the amount of free time you have are directly related...


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

check pm's


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

hole-in-da-water said:


> Where you located at? If I had the time, I would defintiely help you out, but time is a precious commodity that I don't have much of. Funny how the amount of money you have and the amount of free time you have are directly related...


I'm in Columbiana County, the land of the bears.


----------

